# Holes in pond surface?



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

So the other day I happened to look down at my pond and I had about 6 random 2.5" to 4.5" holes in various spots around my pond. There were no tracks leading to them and they were almost perfect circles...with a little random cracking near some of them. I swear it looked like someone went out there and used an auger. But no footprints at all leading to any of them...except for a coyotes....any answers would be nice...thanks...also the pond had 5" of ice on it....so I doubt rocks would make that...and it was perfectly circular.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's prefectly normal when the ice starts to melt, but I don't know what causes it. I suspect it's just areas of the ice that are thinner than the rest, but that's just a guess.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

see it all the time...nothing out of the ordinary!!


PS try not to start a post with "So..."


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a few of them the weekend before last on the pond I went on. When we got to the pond my boys walked up first and said "Someone has already been drilling holes." I convinced them that was not the case. I don't have a good answer for them either. My guess was that these were spots where the surface water found to seep down in to the pond and created a hole over time. They seemed to be in the cracks so I suspected that the crack created enough gap to start the drainage through that area. Again this is just my guess. What I do know is that I steer clear of them.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i noticed a few in my friends pond where it wasnt me drilling. since the snow melted off it had to go somewhere. my guess is all that water from snow meltoff went to the lowest part of the ice, settled, and melted the holes through the ice. needless to say i did NOT step there!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

They are caused sun flares bouncing off the moon and combining with isolated pockets of radon gas to form focused beams of energy that are attracted to the nano waves created by zooplankton as they return to lower depths. Either that or it was UFOs. I'm sure it's one the two reasons.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up, [email protected]!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

yaa what he said.......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The same thing happens at my place. I guessed it was because something dark absorbed more of the sun's energy and started to thaw a small spot. One the small spot starts to thaw I figured it darkened the area and made it absorb even more heat, repeating the cycle until a hole formed.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

it happened at my place too------I told the wife that it looked like somebody had drilled a hole. This hole was about 12 inches around and there were no tracks of anybody being there. It left me wondering the same thing as to what caused it.


----------

